# Best tasting artificial sweetner????



## Dub (Jan 15, 2011)

I've tried them all, and I'd have to rank the best tasting as:











I'd give a distant second place to Splenda...with NutraSweet taking last place.  

I don't touch the stuff in the pink packets...worst aftertaste by far.


What say you?


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I consume way too much sugar and need to cut back.  I tried Spenda, Equal, etc. and did not like the taste or after taste,  Some of the artificial sweetners contain some cancer causing additive (aspartane?).

I will try the Truvia product if I can find it.

Dave


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 15, 2011)

Splenda has worked for me in homebrew situation where I wanted sweeter drink with unfermentable sugar. It's not the same as real sugar, but it is very very good as a substitute. 

I went to Truvia's site, and it seems the "ingredient" links that tell you exactly what's in it are broken. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 15, 2011)

*Truvia ingredients*

Truvia™ natural sweetener is made from rebiana, the best tasting part of the stevia leaf, erythritol and natural flavors. See our ingredients page for more detailed information.



http://truvia.com/about/ingredients/default.aspx

It appears its made from a 'dehydrated' tea made from the _stevia_ leaf.

Haven't tried it yet, so can't say anything about it.  As a Type 2 Diabetic, I'll give it a try.
They say you can buy it at Food Lion, Bi-Lo, and Walgreens.


----------



## AbbaDab (Jan 16, 2011)

I am still stuck on the pink stuff myself.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Splenda and agave in our house. never tried truvia, but might pick some up next trip.


----------



## Dub (Jan 16, 2011)

I bought a bigger box of it today.

Coffee has never tasted better!!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 17, 2011)

Dub said:


> I've tried them all, and I'd have to rank the best tasting as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fletch_W said:


> Splenda has worked for me in homebrew situation where I wanted sweeter drink with unfermentable sugar. It's not the same as real sugar, but it is very very good as a substitute.
> 
> I went to Truvia's site, and it seems the "ingredient" links that tell you exactly what's in it are broken. Hmmmm.....





Slug-Gunner said:


> Truvia™ natural sweetener is made from rebiana, the best tasting part of the stevia leaf, erythritol and natural flavors. See our ingredients page for more detailed information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, it's made from the stevia plant, a South American native.  Better yet, it grows well here in Georgia, and you can find it in the garden centers when the spring plants come in, or grow it from seed.  You can use the crush plant in drinks like mint, or boil it with water to make a sweetener, or dry it and crush it.  Mine dies back but has come back two years from the roots.

Grows well in the garden or a pot.


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the Stevia ( I think it's in a green box) Bi Lo, Ingles carries.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 24, 2011)

After reading about Truvia here I bought some and have been trying it.  It doesn't taste as good as real sugar, but isn't bad, and it does have a slight artificial sweetner type after taste.

By using the product I have reduced my intake of sugar so maybe it is a bit more healthy.  Not sure you would see any change in your body fat content or weight with that small of a change but it has to help some.

I intend to use the rest of the box and see if I develop a liking for the stuff.

Dave


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 27, 2011)

Splenda hands down


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 30, 2011)

Its not artificial but its sweet, very healthy, all natural, does'nt cause cancer and can be used in anything, "Honey".


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 10, 2011)

Nearly all artificial sweetners have health hazards.

I'll stick with sugar!


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 10, 2011)

None !!!!


----------



## Dub (Feb 11, 2011)

Inthegarge said:


> None !!!!



I'm trying to get to the point where I can cowboy up and drink coffee black and tea unsweetend....I'm getting there but it's a slow process.


----------



## Woodscrew (Feb 11, 2011)

Have to be careful and not let your dogs get any of this stuff. It will kill dogs.

http://www.eons.com/groups/topic/1895214-XYLITOL-TRUVIA-DANGER-ALERT-


----------



## Jeff Raines (Feb 12, 2011)

Dub said:


> I'm trying to get to the point where I can cowboy up and drink coffee black and tea unsweetend....I'm getting there but it's a slow process.



Black coffee tastes like acorns(yes I've tried them)

Unsweet tea...why that's just brown water


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 13, 2011)

Truvia for smoothies, etc.  Splenda for tea although I haven't had much of anything but water for over two weeks now.


----------



## whitworth (Feb 14, 2011)

*I had to quit sugar*

Did it cold turkey, a few years ago.    No sugar, no sweet tea, no sugar water soft drinks and no artificial sweeteners.   

Of course, the old geezer with the sickle, was standing right behind me.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 14, 2011)

Truvia sucks compared to "Stevia in the Raw"


----------



## Dub (Feb 20, 2011)

whitworth said:


> Did it cold turkey, a few years ago.    No sugar, no sweet tea, no sugar water soft drinks and no artificial sweeteners.
> 
> Of course, the old geezer with the sickle, was standing right behind me.





  I know what you mean.....

That type of motivation is what made me quit smoking.


----------



## whitworth (Feb 21, 2011)

*It must be getting real tough out there*

The waist sizes are over 40 inches, and the draw lengths are under 30 inches.


----------



## Dub (Feb 21, 2011)

Tried a lower cost type of this stuff.  About half the price and it's good.









Stuff really does get coffe tasting like it did with sugar....back in the old days.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Feb 22, 2011)

*Side Affects of Truvia and Purevia???*

Here's an article I found that is of interest, but still unfounded by 'substantive research'.

http://www.kensavage.com/archives/is-stevia-safe-truvia-purevia-as-a-natural-sugar-substitute/

According to the article, these are both products of Coke and Pepsi, who have announced that they will be using them in their Coke and Pepsi products as a sweetener in their DIET RELATED PRODUCTS.

As a "Type 2 Diabetic", I see MORE ADVANTAGES to using these products than is NEGATIVE for them.


----------

